# P226 Scorpion



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

My EDC is an H&K P2000SK and my nightstand pistol is an H&K P30L. A couple years ago we picked up a P226 for my wife and after we upgraded to an SRT I was green with envy. H&K doesn't have a comparable trigger for their P series. On occasion at the range we'll run out a target with a game like battleship or tic-tac-toe. My wife's a good enough shot that folks will stop by to comment on it and she's been known to kick my butt in a game or two. Even though that P30L feels like it was made for my hand, I realized that I shoot better with the P226 than my H&K so I figured it was just a matter of time before we have another P226 in the house.

Earlier today I replied to a post where the OP said he had a Mk25 but was looking for another SA/DA pistol. I though to myself, you've got one of the best SA/DA pistols money can buy, but heck that's just my opinion. I even opined that I might pick up a P226 Scorpion because I've lusted after them for a few years. So, I finally did.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice piece....... Happy shooting.......... :smt1099


----------

